# Welche Telefonnummer sperren lassen um die Kinder zu schützen?



## Uwe66 (20 April 2006)

Hallo an Alle,

da ich nun auch Probleme mit einer Telefonsex-Hotline (siehe hier) habe, stelle ich mir die Frage: "wie kann man unsere Kinder schützen"? Mit den sperren der 0900er Nummern ist klar. Aber was ist mit den 0800er Nummern? Diese Telefonnummern sind kostenfrei und werden doch gebraucht, z.Bsp. für die Rückrufnummer wenn das Kind kein Geld mehr auf der Pre-Paid-Karte hat.
Werden diese Nummern missbraucht?
Sollte man solchen Dienstleistungen die 0800er verbieten?
Kann jemand mit einer Pre-Paid-Karte -wo kein Geld oben ist- überhaupt so umgangen werden?
Ich weiß, dass das immer ein leidiges Thema bleiben wird, aber in meinen Augen, kann man die Kinder so nicht schützen.

LG Uwe66


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (20 April 2006)

*AW: Welche Telefonnummer sperren lassen um die Kinder zu schützen?*

Hm ...

was spricht dagegen, wenn man den Kindern einfach erklärt was es mit den "Mehrwert"-Rufnummern und "Premium"-Diensten auf sich hat? 

Nebelwolf


----------



## Uwe66 (20 April 2006)

*AW: Welche Telefonnummer sperren lassen um die Kinder zu schützen?*

Hallo,

es spricht natürlich nichts dagegen. 
Wenn aber mit einer kostenfreien Telefonnummer geworben wird, sind die Kids nur noch einen Tastendruck entfernt.
Meinst du nicht auch, dass die Versuchung viel zu groß ist?
Ich persönliche habe meine Kinder aufgeklärt und trotzdem ist es passiert.
Mein Sohn hat zu mir gesagt: "Das war eine kostenfreie Nummer und außerdem hatte ich gar kein Geld mehr auf meine Karte"!
Obwohl er mit einer Taste die Preisansage bestätigen musste aber wie erwähnt die Neugier war größer.

Mfg Uwe


----------



## Captain Picard (24 April 2006)

*AW: Welche Telefonnummer sperren lassen um die Kinder zu schützen?*



			
				Uwe66 schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Sohn hat zu mir gesagt: "Das war eine kostenfreie Nummer und außerdem hatte ich gar kein Geld mehr auf meine Karte"!
> Obwohl er mit einer Taste die Preisansage bestätigen musste aber wie erwähnt die Neugier war größer.


Versteh ich offengestanden nicht ganz. Wer hat wen angerufen?  R-Call läuft 
üblicherweise so ab: jemand ruft per 0800  R-Call an und gibt die anzurufende 
Nummer an. Der Angerufene wird gefragt, ob er den Ruf (R-Gespräch)annehmen will.
Wer hat also per 0800 wen angerufen?  Was hat das mit "kein Geld mehr auf der Karte zu tun"? 

cp


----------



## Uwe66 (24 April 2006)

*AW: Welche Telefonnummer sperren lassen um die Kinder zu schützen?*

das war eine Sex-Hotline. Erst die kostenfreie Telefonnummer wählen und dann geht es weiter mit den Erotikdienst. Wie genau das funktioniert weiß ich auch nicht. Er hat eine Pre-Paid-Karte und die war leer. 

Mfg Uwe


----------

